# Meet Hank born this morning.



## hippygoatherder (Nov 26, 2013)

Hank arrived at 9:30 this morning. Mini lamancha dad and lamancha mom. Both mom and baby are doing fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! He is ADORABLE


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

what a cutie! Congratulations


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh no that Hank makes me want to convert.:shocked:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

omg, he's absolutely adorable!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

AAAAA!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a sweet face!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh how I *LOVE* white Lamanchas 
Congrats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh congrats!! How adorable!!


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Congrats on the new little one! Love lamancha's, they are so unique looking


----------



## melzhippy (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh my, how adorable!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Hello Hank !


----------

